# B3030 hydraulic problem



## Bruce Kovach (May 18, 2018)

A little history here.

About a year ago I had my full bucket left up overnight. After that when lowering my bucket (it would go extremely slow) I had to change my throttle position on my rear rototiller and then the bucket would easily go up and down.

About 2 weeks ago I changed my hydraulic liguid and both filters. (used tractor about 3 hours after that)

Today, while the bucket was up and I was moving some plants, I heard a noise and then the rototiller just completely lowered to the ground. After looking at what happened, I noticed that their was lots of hydraulic fluid that had been sprayed under the sean and even on both rear tires. I immediately turned off the tractor and lowered the bucket to the ground.

Don't know what to do now? Can someone help tell me what steps I need to do to find out my problem?

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## Bruce Kovach (May 18, 2018)

One question. If the safety valve blew, does it reset itself or does it need to be replaced?


----------



## Bruce Kovach (May 18, 2018)

Thanks again for all your help in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A few pictures may help us. It sounds like you blew something in your rear remotes / pipe fittings, that has cause a failure in the system and dumped your oil. You need to find out where the oil blew out and which controls cause the oil to spray out. That will also help us figure out what may have happened.
What was the reason to leave the bucket raised up over night?


----------



## Bruce Kovach (May 18, 2018)

pogobill said:


> A few pictures may help us. It sounds like you blew something in your rear remotes / pipe fittings, that has cause a failure in the system and dumped your oil. You need to find out where the oil blew out and which controls cause the oil to spray out. That will also help us figure out what may have happened.
> What was the reason to leave the bucket raised up over night?



The reason that I left the bucket up was a novice stupidy. I was filling pots with soil and I didn't want to bend over, so I raised it and forgot to lower it when I was finished for the day.

The attached picture is where the oil is escaping. I believe it is leaking from the seal showing in the attached picture.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have t clean that up a little with a rag and run the tractor to see if you can get it to leak again to see the exact problem area. You are right, it sure looks like the seal is compromised where the top is fastened to the case. Be careful working with hydraulic oil under pressure of any sorts.


----------

